# is 8dpfet too early to test on a 10miu stick



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

Some of you have read my diary, and i took a test yesterday and today on a 10miu little internet strip tests. Both were BFN...is this too early or would i have something even a line right now on a 10miu test? 


ambrosine xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

8dpt is way too early to be testing.  What is the date your clinic have advised as its usually around 14dpt...so you've still got around 6 days to go...and anything can happen in that time !

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so you need to take into account how old your embies were when transferred...but if you have late implantation then may not be enough hcg hormone released for hpt to detect.

If I recall correctly, you tested way too early before when you had previous treatment    I know how hard it is but I would really try not to test again until your "official" test date as otherwise you're just adding extra stress and worry to an already anxious 2ww...leave it until 14dpt and you're far more likely to get an accurate result 

Fingers crossed  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

lol i know im a poas addict im trying to give up but its so hard

^idiot  im also turning blind in my efforts to see that line 

oh dear


ambrosine x^


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree - I'm afraid it really is far too early ... I know how hard it is to wait, but it really is best!   

Very best of luck  

Marie xxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Just to say I tested at 9dpt and got a BFN and then tested again at 12dpt and got a lovely BFP!!!

So yes could have been too early.

Good luck

Y x


----------

